# The Navajo, 1 year on



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

27th April last year we collected the Navajo from Zeebrugge, we have used it quite a lot since then, 
nearly 12,000 km I think thats around 8,000 miles.

We have met Geoff & his lovely Basia, Hurricane Smith and Mr. & Mrs Icer while on our travels.
Our journeys are so far on the east side of Germany (_with the exception of a visit to friends near Hanover)_ where we live and east from there- Poland, Slovakia & Czech Republic.

Yesterday we returned after 13 days away, mostly spent in the Czech Republic (stupid name to call a country) it is a beautiful country, very green of all different shades, but except for the new by passes
the roads are pretty bad, we thought the poor Navajo would fall apart sometimes.

As Hans speaks quite a lot of German and I can manage a simple conversation we get by quite well in CZ, there are a few English speakers, but other than their own language we find more German is spoken than English, its gradually changing as the youngsters can learn it at school these days.

It was not a holiday without mishaps.
First was a diversion that took us about 25 km out of our way.
Second was an unnamed person accidentally put 20 ltrs of petrol into the diesel tank.
Thirdly I sprained my ankle last Sunday, looks very pretty now black and blue foot and ankle, could have been a lot worse, might have broken something because I went down like a ton of bricks getting out of the habitation door, and before its suggested, I had not had a drop of alcohol.

Just thought I would let you know we are making good use of our Motorhome.
Couple of pics. First in Czech Republic second Erzgebiger.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry about your ankle Jan. One can't be too careful. 

I just travelled a pretty horrible road myself - the A70, off the M74 from Douglas to Cumnock, en route to Ayr (Scotland w. coast) - pretty rough and degraded, narrow, winding and heavily populated by big trucks careering along towards me. Bad for the tourists - shocking for the locals to travel daily.

Someone needs to have a word with the Sturgeon lady...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness I was not as unlucky as you Viv, nothing was broken.
I am 71 with arthritis in my hips, it could have been a real tragedy. I am also the driver, Hans can, but doesn't enjoy it.
Walking is not bad now, foot still very colourful, it's the left foot, pushing the clutch in is no problem. :smile2:
I hope your wrist makes a full recovery. 
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Sorry to hear about your ankle - make a resolution to not exit the MH completely sober in future:wink2:

Czech Republic have announced that they will colloqually be known as 'Czechia' in future, although retaining the current name officially - criticism of confusion with Chechnya.

As for the 'unnamed' person, my comment is you are spineless - either not to admit it was you or to name Hans - Oh, so it was the 'Filling Station Attendant' was it ? Under instructions from whom? We need to know. We do not do 'unnamed' on here - and certainly not on FC.

Please tell us when the ankle gets to orange - and stops hurting - soon I hope.

Geoff (non-lovely) and lovely Basia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ankle - make a resolution to not exit the MH completely sober in future:wink2:
> 
> ...


Well thank you for the CZ info Kapitaen. I have told the football club it wasn't me or an attendant, I don't think the person who did it will make the same mistake again. He's also not the first or last to do it. 
Foot is improving, I'm a tough old bird, soon be kicking the ball about again.
It's almost a year since we were with you and Basia when I had a pain in my right foot, this has been no where near as painful as that was.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We certainly chose a good time to go away, since we came home on Friday the temperature has dropped by about 10° its very windy and the occasional shower.

Sold the Charisma caravan, chaps coming from Bavaria, 700 km. on Saturday to collect. Weather change again at the weekend (they say) so we will be off again on Sunday. :grin2:
The ankle has much improved, swelling is going down and I´m walking _reasonable_ well, I say _reasonable_ because its not only the ankle that causes trouble, the hips are rapidly becoming a pain in the bum and other places.

Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"Sold the Charisma caravan, chaps coming from Bavaria, 700 km. on Saturday to collect."

You have got the money and he has not got the van? - well done you.

You have not got the money? - you have not sold it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well on the bad news front, yesterday was nearly my swansong!

I was tootling, pootling?, towards Loch Lomond along a narrow, windy road (with a y sound). I topped a blind rise and there were 2 cars in front of me, yes an young, impatient idiot who had become irritated (I presume) by a fellow tootler and shot out to overtake in a most unsafe spot. Fortunately I was going slowly, about 30-35mph not the 60mph speed limit, lijke the idiot, so I was able to brake, as did the overtakee, allowing the idiot to swoosh past missing everyone, thank God and our guardian angels. I hope his under-rods were scared, very scared!!! 

Anyway you're not getting shot of me so easily. 

Take care on the roads, all of you!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Well on the bad news front, yesterday was nearly my swansong!
> 
> I was tootling, pootling?, towards Loch Lomond along a narrow, windy road (with a y sound). I topped a blind rise and there were 2 cars in front of me, yes an young, impatient idiot who had become irritated (I presume) by a fellow tootler and shot out to overtake in a most unsafe spot. Fortunately I was going slowly, about 30-35mph n*ot the 60mph speed limit*, lijke the idiot, so I was able to brake, as did the overtakee, allowing the idiot to swoosh past missing everyone, thank God and our guardian angels. I hope his under-rods were scared, very scared!!!
> 
> ...


I think you'll find you're only allowed to do 50mph on a single carriageway:wink2: (if you were in the MoHo)

https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> "Sold the Charisma caravan, chaps coming from Bavaria, 700 km. on Saturday to collect."
> 
> You have got the money and he has not got the van? - well done you.
> 
> You have not got the money? - you have not sold it.


Don´t tell me Kapitaen, your not a pissnmist pessimist your a realist like Hans>

Me, I always try to look on the bright side.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I learned that when I did the Caravan Club moho drivers' course. For anyone else reading this, and not being sure of themselves, I recommend it. For me it was money well spent. I often see mohos barrelling along at the full speed limit so I'm sure there are some who don't know.

I can't understand why anyone, moho or car, would go that fast on such a minor road.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Well on the bad news front, yesterday was nearly my swansong!
> 
> I was tootling, pootling?, towards Loch Lomond along a narrow, windy road (with a y sound). I topped a blind rise and there were 2 cars in front of me, yes an young, impatient idiot who had become irritated (I presume) by a fellow tootler and shot out to overtake in a most unsafe spot. Fortunately I was going slowly, about 30-35mph not the 60mph speed limit, lijke the idiot, so I was able to brake, as did the overtakee, allowing the idiot to swoosh past missing everyone, thank God and our guardian angels. I hope his under-rods were scared, very scared!!!
> 
> ...


I´m glad your OK.
Please tell me, are you alone? 
Wasn´t it you who broke your wrist, or am I getting muddled :frown2:
If you did break your wrist is it better?
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Jan, thank you. I think you're thinking of Chris (and John).

Thankfully I am 100% intact - me and the moho. Thank goodness I am on my own - you should have heard me swear!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

chilly said:


> I think you'll find you're only allowed to do 50mph on a single carriageway:wink2: (if you were in the MoHo)
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits
> 
> .


That is on the presumption that you know that Viv's MH is over 3050kg unladen weight. Do you know that?

And that the police know that - which they cannot without taking it to a place to unload all removable items and weigh it.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> That is on the presumption that you know that Viv's MH is over 3050kg unladen weight. Do you know that?
> 
> And that the police know that - which they cannot without taking it to a place to unload all removable items and weigh it.


Ah, I see now. It's the unladen weight that matters, is it?
I automatically assumed it was the max permissible weight (didn't read it properly).
Is there a way of finding this out (short of unloading it and taking it to the weighbridge)?
A pal of mine got done for doing 56 in a national speed limit in a panel van conversion. They didn't weigh his van, will they be privy to it's unladen weight?


----------



## campsitewriter (Feb 3, 2016)

JanHank said:


> 27th April last year we collected the Navajo from Zeebrugge, we have used it quite a lot since then,
> nearly 12,000 km I think thats around 8,000 miles.
> 
> We have met Geoff & his lovely Basia, Hurricane Smith and Mr. & Mrs Icer while on our travels.
> ...


Gosh this thread wanders all over Europe and a variety of topics

I hope your ankle improves and thanks for asking about my back- it's great I just have to be a bit careful and think before lifting anything.

Really just wanted to say that we had a great family holiday in 1991 (I think) and spent 10 days in what was then Czechoslovakia. The referendum regarding the change to the Czech Republic and Slovakia happened just after we returned to the UK.

As said it was a great holiday and in those days English was about number 6 on the list of languages spoken and the back roads were definitely pretty rough, one can only hope that they have been resurfaced since our visit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

campsitewriter said:


> Gosh this thread wanders all over Europe and a variety of topics
> 
> I hope your ankle improves and thanks for asking about my back- it's great I just have to be a bit careful and think before lifting anything.
> 
> ...


The back roads deferrably (Jan word :grin2 have not been resurfaced Simon, unfortunately the Becker took us along a few, much to our annoyance.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Its now on its way to Augsburg.*



nicholsong said:


> "Sold the Charisma caravan, chaps coming from Bavaria, 700 km. on Saturday to collect."
> You have got the money and he has not got the van? - well done you.
> You have not got the money? - you have not sold it.


Got the money.
They have just left towing our lovely Charisma behind them.
Everything had been test during the week, we thought, then realised we´d not tried the road lights.
Everything OK. The mover worked a treat, the chap guided it onto the towbar with perfection.

Now then, have you ever heard of anyone disconnecting the gas before travelling? He disconnected both bottles, asked if we had the red caps, Hans found 1, he put that onto a bottle.
Funny people these Jerries. We don´t even turn the gas off.

Anyway up, they are thrilled with the caravan, "Its in good hands" she said. 
We are pleased it has gone to what appears to be people who will appreciate it.
They had a 1999 Sprite caravan and have give that to their son.

A very happy Jan
P.S. My foot is almost better, its still a bit tender and bruised, but I can walk normally again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Started another tour on Monday.*

Our first stop Polzow sportsplatz, our fourth visit to this lovely quiet place.
Tuesday we travelled a little further north and found ANOTHER sportsplatz, it's a gigantic area, a chap arrived to turn on water for the football pitch, said we could stay as long as we like and just like Polzow, gave us the key for toilet & shower.
Although we are still in Germany I am using Polish pay as you go Orange internet, the Aldi e-plus isn't in range :frown2:.

The dogs are in there element with all this space to play. I will post pictures when I have a faster internet connection.
Monday by the way was so hot, 30c, it's cooled to a respectable 26 since. We are staying East side for now because the weather in the West isn't as good at the moment. 
So far all is going smoothly.
Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

(an unnamed person accidentally put 20 ltrs of petrol into the diesel tank.)

You may remember me telling you this in May. The garage owner said at the time, he would like to keep in touch and we swapped info. Earlier this week I had an email from him asking if he (from Zittau) and his son ( from Slovenia) could come and stay with caravans in our garden for a few days :grin2:
Naturally. They are bringing inflatables (boats I assume:laugh because we are only about 3 km. from the Oder river.
I may be offered a trip so watch out Barryd, Milly could become a Kayapper as well-


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you start the engine? did you drain the tank? been there done that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That happened back in May Kev.
Yes it was started, to take the van 10 meters to the back of the garage where the tank was siphoned until it stopped running, then back to the diesel pump where the tank was filled to capacity. 
It was after the tank was siphoned we found that one of the chaps good friends lived in the town near us (that was after he said he would like to keep in touch) he was writing the bill for the insurance company, (. who incidentally paid for the mistake) He recognised the post code.
Some people do mean what they say :smile2: nice innit


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Hi All,
We were in Scotland a month back, NC500 et al and the trip was pretty much ruined because of the aggressive driving not just the young and old idiots but the Truckers!!! In the old days " Lorry Drivers" were referred to as "Knights of the Road" sadly I think they've all just about retired.

I wonder if it's in the name, Examples: I'm a Trucker, but it's still driving a Lorry. I'm a Firefighter but I still get Cats down from trees. I,m a Marine Coating Technician, would you like your Cod lightly battered, etc etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Littlebt said:


> Hi All,
> We were in Scotland a month back, NC500 et al and the trip was pretty much ruined because of the aggressive driving not just the young and old idiots but the Truckers!!! In the old days " Lorry Drivers" were referred to as "Knights of the Road" sadly I think they've all just about retired.
> 
> I wonder if it's in the name, Examples: I'm a Trucker, but it's still driving a Lorry. I'm a Firefighter but I still get Cats down from trees. I,m a Marine Coating Technician, would you like your Cod lightly battered, etc etc.


The biggest problem with truckers is the morons they meet day in and day out, who have no clue how a truck needs to be operated, what the driver must do in order to be safe and ensure the safety of those around them, how long they take to stop, how big a turning circle they hav,e or how slow they are setting off.

Treat them like cyclists, give them room, if you're going down hill and it's narrow if there's a truck coming up, let the truck come through.

We should all be giving way to traffic coming up hill anyway of course as a general cutesy at elast.

Use a bit of common sense and the trucker might be a bit more patient when they get to you.

I know of course no one on here drives badly, but you're not the only ones he (and increasingly she) will see that day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The biggest problem with truckers is the morons they meet day in and day out, who have no clue how a truck needs to be operated, what the driver must do in order to be safe and ensure the safety of those around them, how long they take to stop, how big a turning circle they hav,e or how slow they are setting off.
> 
> Treat them like cyclists, give them room, if you're going down hill and it's narrow if there's a truck coming up, let the truck come through.
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me what this has to do with the Navajo? I am puzzled, have you maybe posted on the wrong thread boys? :smile2:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Could you please tell me what this has to do with the Navajo? I am puzzled, have you maybe posted on the wrong thread boys? :smile2:
> Jan


Sorry Jan, just responding to Littbt, to what he/she said rather.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry Jan, just responding to Littbt, to what he/she said rather.


No need to apologise Kev, I just wondered how it connected with what I was talking about thats all. :frown2: 
jan


----------

